# Why do some use unofficial weather sources?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Official weather station says 23*C for my city while Google says 19*C for my city.

Why don't you look at the temp from official met office of the country istead of Google?

I don't know where Google gets the data but it doesn't match the official weather station so it is not based on a official weather station. I never look at the temp from Google. I use the website of the official met office.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the same experience and always use the local office of the US Weather Bureau. My smartphone is always wrong, and Windows 10 is always wrong. Not sure what's so difficult about this when the official (and quite good) weather services are freely available.


----------

